# River King FT



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anyone have any news?? Setups??


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard the Open was a huge triple with very long birds. A lot of pick ups and a lot of very long hunts for the dogs. They are not even finding the flyer.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open call backs:
1, 3, 5, 11, 19, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31. 32, 33, 35, 36, 38, 45, 46, 51, 53, 56, 57, 59, 60
23 dogs


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

How about some derby placements?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

PARTIAL DERBY RESULTS:
1)Eckett-Isaac
4)Eckett-Blue
Jam-Eckett-Jack

Don't know other results.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Derby Placements
1st 16
2nd 6
3rd 17
4th 12
RJ 9 Executive Sweet - Linda Bogusky
Jams 3,4,5,7,8,10,14,18

Still raining up there.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Mike, congrats on derby list with Isaac!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeh "Jack" jam in his 1st derby.
Nana Sue;-)


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Mike, congrats on derby list with Isaac!


Thanks Dave


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open to the 4th;
1, 3, 11, 19, 26, 28, 29, 35, 36, 38, 45, 46
12 dogs, start in the morning


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

1= Eckett (Duce)
3= Harp (Gus)
11= Washburn (Punch)
19= Harp (Duke)
26= Kabbes (Porky)
28= Attar (Diva)
29= Eckett (Al)
35= Harp (Morgan)
36= Lister (Buck)
38= Attar (Makala)
45= Eckett (Pride)
46= Harp (Bunny)


Thanks for the call backs Ms. Charlotte!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anything on Q ?


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Open Results

1st Duke Harp
2nd ?? Attar
3rd Porky Moody
4th ??? Eckett

Q Results
1st Savey Moody 2nd win
2nd ???? 
3rd Evan Moody 
4th Vagus Moody


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bear00 said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st Duke Harp
> 2nd ?? Attar
> ...


 
The 2nd would be Makala Exo, I believe- her first open as a 3 year old!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Huge congrats to Kirk & Willie for making it on The Derby List.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Lou Magee, Scott Harp, and of course Duke on the Open win. Also to Charlie Moody and owners on all the Q placements... 

Any AM results?

Gene


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Heard Jackie and Player won the Am. Congratulations! 

Eight dogs finished the open. Duke was the only one to do the water marks without a handle. Congrats to Joey, Lou and Duke. 

Also, my Buck, Eckett and bunny lou received jams in the open.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Huge congrats to Kirk & Willie for making it on The Derby List.


*Way to go Willie and Kirk! Willie is a Chopper and Birdie Puppy!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Kirk, Willie is a very nice dog and it was a pleasure judging him this weekend. Want to thank all the people at River King this weekend Dennis has things together their and everything went smooth judging. Some very good help Steve and Kate Miller, Brooks Gibson, Jimmie Darnell thanks for all the help and to everyone else that pitched in and helped.... 

2nd in the Q was Trey Larwence who was also a big help this weekend, Dana was alot of help too...


----------



## Ritzie (Mar 22, 2006)

Would like to send congrats out to Kirk Dodge and Motorcycle "Willie" on a job well done. Your goal was the derby list and you did it. Keep up the good work.

Tyler and Casey Sheppard


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Charlie Moody....Good trial.Trey, congrats on the second.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Amateur Results:

1st - Player/Jackie McKay
2nd - Ace/Mark Medford
3rd - Cain/Tom Bogusky
4th - Duke/Lou McGee
RJ - Alley/Alex Washburn
JAMS - Mercy/Jimmie Darnell
Max/Tammy Bell
Elvis/Bill Woodson

My thanks to the River King Retriever Club for enabling a smooth-running Amateur Stake and to all contestants for their efforts in the stake. It was a joy watching all the dogs work! We had great grounds, great help, wonderful dogs to judge, good friends and good times--the essential ingredients for a fun weekend!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1st - Player/Jackie McKay
> 2nd - Ace/Mark Medford
> ...



*Way to go Jackie!!!! Congratz to all!

Aaron*


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Elvis/Bill Woodson


 
Yeah, Bill Woodson & Elvis!  Bill has only run 1 other field trial in his life, never ran a hunt test, and steps up to the plate for the first time with Elvis and Jams the Amatuer! How Cool is that!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1st - Player/Jackie McKay
> 2nd - Ace/Mark Medford
> ...



Way Ta go Jackie!!!!! So happy for you!


----------

